# Remove half walls & replace with wood railing/balusters



## jjgoss

Hi - I'm debating whether to do this myself depending the cost estimates.

Here's my situation:

1) I am handy but have never knocked down walls and put up railings
2) I have attached pictures of the walls that I want replaced with iron balusters, wood hand rail (on top of balusters) and wood bottom frame (on bottom of balusters)
3) There are four separate areas that I hope to replace with the balusters and wood railings:

I have attached the pics with the proper names of where I would like the railings to go in this 3 story townhome:

- First floor 70 inch wall section. The whole wall is 191 inches but the railing cannot go across because of the stairs going to the second floor

- First floor 48 inch wall section. This section of the wall is by the stairs going up to the second floor. 

- Second Floor 120 inch wall that is the wall at the top of the staircase

- Entrance Floor (the bottom floor is the garage) 27.5 inch wall this is right at the entrance of the front door. This staircase leads up to the First floor. 

I am interested in using selected the iron balusters. What do you all think about repeating 3 styles: PC 8/1 (single 24"), PC 6/1 (single basket), PC 6/4 (double basket)??

If that's too much in a short area then how about repeating PC 8/1 (single 24") and PC 6/4 (double basket)??

Also, I am planning on replacing the carpeted floors with wood laminate and replacement carpet for the stairs. I need to get the stair railings completed first before I do all that correct?

Also, if possible, I need a referral for a local Tampa, FL person that can handle the removal of the walls as well as installation of the railings.

Thanks all in advance for your help and suggestions! JJ


----------



## Willie T

First, have you determined if any part of that wall is a bearing wall supporting any portion of your second or third floors?

And yes, I can recommend a good contractor in Plant City. He works a lot of commercial jobs in Tampa.


----------



## jjgoss

Thanks, Willie for your thoughts. 

My intent is to remove sections of the walls that are not load-bearing on the first floor and replace with railings. 

Would your friend by interested in looking at the pics in my thread and emailing me at least guidelines on what a reasonable cost to remove the walls and replace with balusters and railings. I already have an idea of the the approximate cost of materials, but would be interested in any thoughts on labor costs. [email protected]


----------



## railman

Job looks pretty simple, except for light switches in the upper half wall. The job would however be VERY involved, if I were to do this bid this job it would be pricey. By the way for metal balusters in wood rake rail I figure wood job rate x3, level rail x2.


----------

